# My 360 has died ( no ring of death)



## wedgie (Apr 5, 2008)

The other night i turned on my xbox 360 and it seemed to boot up normally.

But there is no display on the screen or sound.I tried the xbox on another tv this time using a HDMI cable to rule out the fact that the AV was dead,but i had the same results.

During trouble shooting i noticed that if i dont connect any cables (AV or HDMI), then i still dont get any red lights . I am sure in the past it used to turn amber when the AV cable wasnt connected,but now it just sits with one green light like it normally does..

I had tried removing the HDD and wireless adapter but still no joy...

I have emailed the customer support,explaing all of the above but there response was no use as it basically said to try what i had already had...


Has anyone else ever had this,or can anyone help???


----------



## GeeBee (Apr 21, 2008)

Call them, i had the red ring of death on mine a few months ago, gave there free phone number a call, did a few checks, etc, and they organised for it to be collected, DHS came the very next day !!! it was shipped off to Germany, fixed and returned within 2 weeks, and got another 12 months warrenty on it and a months free gold membership.

There number is 0800 587 1102 

Hours of operation:
Monday-Friday: 09:00-22:00
Saturday: 09:00-20:00
Sunday: 09:00-17:00


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

personally MS will only take it back if it has the RROD there are mny ways to ofc aid this....lol


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Ninja59 said:


> personally MS will only take it back if it has the RROD there are mny ways to ofc aid this....lol


this.

if you can't solve the problem, a couple of towels help..


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

you could try the freezer bizarrely i've heard works to....


----------

